# Sunny's First "Recall" Session



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Ha ha! That second picture is classic. Looks like he got into a fight with the rope, and came up on the losing end, lol.

BTW, I think you need a thicker rope. ;-)

Glad to see you both are having fun with obedience training.

Greg


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You know, I looked high and low, and the 30' line was the lightest I could find, and it works fine --- love the orange, eh? The other 2 I had ordered were more in line with a flat nylon leash, etc., and I found cumbersome. He did get tangled a few times, but he could easily run and not feel it. The clasp is metal and I think was a bit heavy though. It was funny, he watched me unhook the leash and unfold and clip the lead to him. When I was through he looked at it, and looked at me, like, "ok, now what?" I had to laugh.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love the photo! I had a similar problem getting far enough away from Poppy to practice recall when she was a pup - I used to have to tiptoe away while she was sniffing something, and then call before she realsed I had gone.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very funny! Good pictures.....


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Yup! I've seen other Hosers lookin' like that. :canada: 

Usually when they're leavin' the bar at closing time.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Obviously, I got him to sit while I "decorated" him. I am sure he thought I had lost my marbles........


----------



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

He is adorable, you must be having so much fun.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Good job Sunny!
And the pictures are so cute and funny!!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOVE IT! He sounds like a dream to train. Way to go!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOVE IT! He sounds like a dream to train. Way to go!


The thread was resurrected, and the goofy pics were from 2012 I think. Yes, we worked consistently on recall and he is an absolute dream now. I could pretty much whisper 'FRONT' and he comes flying to me and sits down right in front of me!


----------

